# Fence Q's



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

So I've had a small setback in my (hopefully short) journey towards goaty ownership. I was planning on using Premier1 electric netting fence, it's relatively cost effective, looks easy to move around, easy to add onto, all good things. Well the field they'll be in is directly across the street and does not have power set up yet. I gave the electricians a call and they informed me it would be a cool $1000 just to get it going.  Ouch! There goes the budget for that idea 

I've heard of people using field fencing for goats, but it seemed like many of them also had a string of electric wire along the top and/or bottom to keep them from knocking it over. Would just the field fencing be adequate? 

Is there anything else that might work that would also be portable?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We use cattle panels and t-posts  You can move it around if you need to, but it's so cheap you can just make a large pen and not have to move it around.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

LizStabbert said:


> I gave the electricians a call and they informed me it would be a cool $1000 just to get it going.  Ouch! There goes the budget for that idea


Check into a solar powered charger. I don't know if it will work with the netting, but I do know the one we have has a pretty good bite to it.

As far as portable fencing - cattle or combo panels are fairly portable, so are goat panels(the one's I've seen are only 4' tall, though. Don't know if that would work in your situation). Field or woven wire is not portable without quite a bit of hassle, but it does not necessarily need the hot wire. People put up a hot wire to keep the goats from rubbing on it and to keep them from getting their horns caught in it.


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

My goats aren't even phased by my electric fence. My fence is strong enough for my horses but it never seems to shock the goats.


----------



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

I'll check into the cattle panels. Portability isn't totally necessary, but it would be handy  if field fence will work I may go with that for now. I guess it will depend on how tricky my future goaties are too


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Trust me, cattle panels or wood fencing are the only things that have kept our goats in!


----------



## CountryCrazy (Feb 28, 2013)

We got goat fence (4') from Orscheln (TSC also has it, i think) and used T posts. The corner post were existing telephone pole posts. 3 sides of the fence were already up. It's field fence and not even 4' and the goats don't even try to get out. They aren't large goats though. Mini Nubian doe, Alpine doe, and 2 fainting wetherlings. 

Hope this helps


----------



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

ok, I'm feeling a lot more confident that I'll be able to keep them in one place  Our property is next to a fairly busy road so keeping future goaties within their fence is a big concern.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

depends on full size or mini goat as far as field fence. I do have one doe who has no respect of fences so I had to put a hot wire. As for the solar chargers they do work well for the areas needed. A word of caution, the solars usually aren't as strong so you'll need a bigger one, also ground ground and ground- that is very important to get a good 'hot'.


----------



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

That is a good point, I'm leaning towards Boers since I know a gal who breeds them. I've eyed the solar chargers, but I'm a little concerned they might be a little _too_ portable for the area I'm in (rural neighborhood). I'd hate to get a fancy solar charger only to have it vanish faster than they can say "I'll bet I can get a lot of drugs for this" ;P


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

A fence under 5ft may not work with boer goats without a few strands of hot wire on stand-offs. Most boer goats can walk through or under electric if they want to. They will check it daily to see if it is on. 

My chargers will shock if you get close. It jumps a blue spark with a loud pop and they still sometimes walk though 4 hot and a ground.


----------



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

You know, I'm going to take another look at solar chargers. I'd only seen the ones that Premier 1 was selling, which were kind of a suitcase style, but after a little looking around I've found a bunch that mount to poles/walls like the standard chargers. 

What output would you all recommend to make sure it's got enough bite?


----------



## eqstrnathlete (Mar 16, 2013)

I have full size Nubians enclosed with a woven wire 4 foot tall fence and they can't jump it.


----------



## goatfarmer4891 (May 9, 2013)

Cattle panels work really well!


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

LizStabbert said:


> What output would you all recommend to make sure it's got enough bite?


I did a quick search and the concensus appears to be at least 7 joules. Maybe some of the more experienced goat people will chime in here with their recommendations.


----------



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

Ok, so what I've decided to do is put up field fencing for now. I lose portability, which is a bummer, but I've found some sources where I can get it for pretty cheap. If they seem to be testing the fence or getting out, I'll pick up a solar charger and put up a couple strands of wire on the top and bottom. From what I've seen unless I bought an _enormous _ solar charger, they don't have enough pop for the e-netting, but they work well on single strand wire. I'll probably invest in the netting and a plug in charger down the line so they can graze down places closer to the house (and visit my parents BIG overgrown field) 

Thank you all for your help!


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

What was the best price you found for the e-netting?


----------



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

I hadn't looked around too far, but the stuff Premier1 carries was somewhere around $120 for 164' which was doable. I'm sure there are cheaper sources out there though, and if anyone knows of them I'd love to check it out. I wouldn't mind picking it up sooner rather than later


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Was that for the 42"? I am asking because I need to fence off some hay bales.


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

nvm found it


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000BWZB74/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1368198911&sr=8-1&pi=SL75
That's the charger we use. It powers two 50'x50' paddocks with pigs and goats. The goats are in 2 strand right now. Last year we had a different charger but the goats stayed on 1.5 acres with just 1 wire. My goats have always done well on electric.

We may pick up some netting just to try it out. If that happens I'll let you know.


----------



## LizStabbert (May 6, 2013)

You know, that was one I was looking at and really liked. One of the reviews on amazon was that it was great, but not for netting because the netting tends to touch the ground. If you do try it on some netting let me know how it works! Could be that gal was doing something else wrong


----------



## Hobbyfarmer (Sep 7, 2011)

Well we bought some. A 100' pig netting quickfence and 100' Permanet. Our pigs were the real test since they've escaped from the electric a humbling amount of times. They haven't escaped once from the Premier netting. We're ordering 2-3 more once they're back in stock. I have pictures of our setup if you're interested.

I'm not sure about that review. Which fence is it for? On the Permanet the bottom strand is not electrified and supposed to touch the ground. The hog fence the bottom strand is electrified but sits a few inches off the ground.

Premier doesn't pull punches. They state clearly on their website weeds must be controlled regularly or you shouldn't even bother with their netting. They also mention common reasons for grounding out. This helped us trouble shoot some immediate isues and get it up and running quickly. We also mowed down some waist tall grasses before setting up. And plan to maintain it. 

The charger I previously posted runs the 2 netting sections and the 50'x50' of 2 strand poly rope. It's well grounded and has no problem handling this load.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hobbyfarmer said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000BWZB74/ref=mp_s_a_1_1?qid=1368198911&sr=8-1&pi=SL75
> That's the charger we use. It powers two 50'x50' paddocks with pigs and goats. The goats are in 2 strand right now. Last year we had a different charger but the goats stayed on 1.5 acres with just 1 wire. My goats have always done well on electric.
> 
> We may pick up some netting just to try it out. If that happens I'll let you know.


Curious, but how tall is your 1 strand of wire, and what size goats do you have? I have electric, and it works for most of my goats, but some do get out, but it's weird they are out just on the other side of the fence, they will eventually get back in. Occasionally they will run to find me if I'm outside, but other then that they stick by the herd....


----------

